# Motorized storage rack



## Mike32 (Oct 23, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I came across this interesting kickstarter project. It's a motorized storage shelve that that moves from ceiling to floor, allowing one to get stored items without the use of a ladder. I have problems lifting so this might be it. The price seems a little high but I guess the big storage area makes up for it

What do you guys think, the set-up doesn't seem to hard. Has anyone heard of it before?
https://www.kickstarter.com/project...and-beautify-your-home-auxx-lift?ref=category


----------



## oldognewtrick (Oct 23, 2015)

Gee Mike....happen to be one of the company principles?


----------



## havasu (Oct 23, 2015)

{busted!}.....


----------



## Chris (Oct 24, 2015)

I prefer a ladder. Or just get rid of my junk.


----------



## StingRayCaretaker (May 17, 2016)

Can anyone just explain the cost without mudding the waters with " other cost this, or save $300.00 , ".  Then of course suggested retail price.... give me a brake.  Spit out the cost and shipping by zip code.  If I can't afford the item, why do I need five minutes of extra uses ?
Personally I don't want any cables over head suspending a carrier that could malfunction and drop on my head or car.  Just what everyone needs, another remote to lose.  Wall switch anyone ???


----------

